# Columbia River Eyes



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Anyone have any experience with eye charters in the mighty Columbia around Portland and upstream?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I don't know of any Walleye charters on the Columbia, but their record is MUCH larger than Michigan's record Walleye.

https://www.mackslure.com/mackattack/mackattackapr18.pdf


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

A lot of people think it has potential to produce the next world record fish. Hitting Lake Erie, Lake Ontario, or Green Bay in December or March still gives a better chance at a wall hanger, just not for 20 pound plus fish.


----------



## tda513 (Oct 24, 2011)

Fishndude said:


> I don't know of any Walleye charters on the Columbia, but their record is MUCH larger than Michigan's record Walleye.
> 
> https://www.mackslure.com/mackattack/mackattackapr18.pdf


Did anyone read the story? Not sure if the guy was just BSing or what. "Fought the thing pretty hard for two or three hours" :lol:


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

used to fish Drano Lake area and other spots upstream on the Washington side. It's the land of 4-6 oz. bottom bouncers. Basically fish sandy and gravelly off-current areas, 20-30' of water with spinners. I don't recall ever fishing anything else, but was never out on my own boat or with my own tackle. Lots of 4-7 lb fish, with the occasional silver surprise.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

tda513 said:


> Did anyone read the story? Not sure if the guy was just BSing or what. "Fought the thing pretty hard for two or three hours" :lol:


That last sentence said it was an April fools joke. Between the 2 hour fight and duck tape rod holder, I wasn't buying it


----------



## tda513 (Oct 24, 2011)

bowhunter426 said:


> That last sentence said it was an April fools joke. Between the 2 hour fight and duck tape rod holder, I wasn't buying it


Good eye, didn't catch that. I thought something seemed fishy.


----------

